# Oops!



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

My lawnmower resides in my garage, below my slingshot backstop. May not seem important but...

I went to start my lawnmower for the first time last Friday. It would not start. After too many "pull and hope" efforts. I finally decided to really look at the engine to determine why. The usual, Gas? Air? Spark? This mower has a safety handle with a cable that shorts the ignition when your release the handle.

Apparently, sometime in the recent past I had a low shot, shattered the cable housing, so no cable tension, no ignition. Time to move the mower, I also realized it is probably not the best thing to have something with a gas tank in close proximity to my targets.

Don't tell my wife!









Now it sort of matches my weedwacker that has an unretrievable arrow field point lodged in the plastic housing.

Chuck S.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This winter while shooting in the garage I had a stray hit the garage door and bounce back to smash the mirror on my motorcycle.
Now it has charachter!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I set up a target on a chair outside. The shot went awry and put a hole right through the chair. But like MJ said. Now it has character.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it's OK guys, just heard that lawn mowers, mirrors and chairs are in season, but your probably limited out. If I ever make that collapsible ball catcher and get it into the house, I should have some good stories of my own.


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

In my youth I missed a raccoon low. The shot deflected off the concrete, traversed the yard, crossed the street and put a big ding in the door of a 1973 Nova (Lead shot). That Nova belonged to me.







I got off easy, someone who obtained a slingshot from me (and whose identity is thus protected by omerta) managed to rupture a copper hot water line in their garage during a practice session. I'm under the impression that he hasn't used his slingshot much since then.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had a riccocet indoors when I used to shoot at my front door with a towl .. that was a mistake in itself but the shot in question came back a full 180 and left a crack in the door of my $150 leopard gecko vivarium. gecko was not harmed just homeless for a week while I ordered a new door and hinge from exo Terra .


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

My son shot a can on the floor, the steel bounced and made a hole about 4" on one of the windows downstairs and a crack ran from top to bottom. Does he listen not to aim anything towards the house ? Most of the times but not this time.

It doesn't have character, looks bad need to replace it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Picture tells the story - took about 1 hour to repair it 

Slingshot - Curvy 
Ammo - Hex Nut 
Target - Bounced from the Target


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

one fine sunny day i made an accident and shot something i wasn't suppose to...

i was shooting marbles at an old boogie board, and a few stuck in and that one that bounced back umm it kinda hit me in the jewels!! ouch!!!


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

The best/worse one i've done was more of a close shave, when a steel ball came back very narrowly missing my wife's fish tank, and hit the side of the computer where my stepson was playing some online game, lucky the kiddies autistic so never talks about anything other than the simpsons.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I was shooting at a catchbox on my bed when i missed and sent a shot straight through the headboard and through the plasterboard in the wall leaving a o.44" hole


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Mistaken identity when removing a bird from a power line. I thought it was a grackle, and it ended up being something else, much to my dismay.....

Some pretty good stories here and they all sound like stuff I've done in the past.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

huey224 said:


> one fine sunny day i made an accident and shot something i wasn't suppose to...
> 
> i was shooting marbles at an old boogie board, and a few stuck in and that one that bounced back umm it kinda hit me in the jewels!! ouch!!!


Did that add character? lol sorry i couldnt resist.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

haha, it made me look like a funny character.. me on the ground!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Mistaken identity when removing a bird from a power line. I thought it was a grackle, and it ended up being something else, much to my dismay.....
> 
> Some pretty good stories here and they all sound like stuff I've done in the past.


I love jmplsnt's "I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you" stories!


----------

